# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Betadine - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Betadine (globulki)
stosowałam nie polecam, podczas ich zażywania odczuwałam bóle brzucha ...  :Frown:

----------

